# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGQ_1_89SD - CYON SH860 and KH8600 added.

## hassan riach

New version - LGQ_1_89SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
- added full support for LG CYON SH860 and KH8600.

----------

